# Funny story about sentra/RX-7



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

So I guess you could sort of call this "street racing" although it wasn't much of a race and I wasn't really racing. I was driving at about 80 miles per hour on the high way and I saw an RX-7 come on via a ramp. He instantly merged to the middle lane and I was in the left lane. I sped up a bit because he was just merging on and I was going pretty fast (about 90 by this time). I rolled up beside him (it was an older guy) and kind of nodded like nice car and went past him until my rear fender was about half way up his car (keep in mind he just merged on and I was going 90). By the time I was just barely nosing ahead of him he shifted down and instantly lost me, . I didn't even have time to shift down into 5th and I could see the smile on the old guy's face as he flew off, . I couldn't stop laughing because I knew it was gonna happen but I was still amazed. Man I can't wait until my lease is up so I can get a 350 and trick it out, . Then I'll try it again. Later,
Fletch


----------

